# New "Facebook" Thread



## sleepinbeauty

Here's a new thread to post the stuff to that you can't post on fb. :flower:
Here's mine right now...

Kristin is so broody right now that is might be causing actual physical pain.


----------



## pink23

faye cant wait to come of the pill and start to tcc xx


----------



## xLisax

Only 3 days left.....too excited!!! :)

xx


----------



## missy123

...is wishing she didnt book her bloodly wedding!! 9 months to go so no baby making this month :(


----------



## Barbles

had a lovely time at the birthday party but seeing a eight week old baby has made me want to cry with absolute broodiness!!!!!


----------



## Damita

can't believe we are trying in two months! Can't wait!


----------



## dragonhawk

can't believe that we're NTNP and everything is now in the lap of the Gods....

ARGH!!!


----------



## welshwarriors

dragonhawk said:


> can't believe that we're NTNP and everything is now in the lap of the Gods....
> 
> ARGH!!!

That could be my status. lol :thumbup:


----------



## Ein_85

Ein is preparing to go to hospital with Mom, and pretty sure she forgot something...


----------



## mommyof3co

Can't wait for tomorrow because Mark is calling for me to get my IUD out!!!!!!!


----------



## amylk87

doesnt know what shes going to do about TTC!


----------



## dragonhawk

ARGH....!!! Why does my CBFM always tell me to remove the test stick, even though I've followed the instructions and it should be reading the damn thing???!!!


----------



## silverbell

... can't believe that in 20 days she'll finally get to TTC for the first time ever :happydance:


----------



## Princess_LV

.... is hoping an praying to see some ewcm sometime this month!! :haha:


----------



## Carreg

Laura had her IUD taken out on Thursday and is now sort of NTNP before TTC in just under 3 weeks! So excited!

Thank goddess for this thread! If only I could put this stuff on Facebook!

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

Carreg, I agree!!! Somehow this site is becoming a complete release for all my pent-up emotions with regards to babies and the associated stuff. :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

missy123 said:


> ...is wishing she didnt book her bloodly wedding!! 9 months to go so no baby making this month :(

Ooooo!!!! I'm getting married in April too!! Are you getting nervous yet? I am!!



Kristin wants to BF someday. She can't wait!!


----------



## Noodles

... would like AF to bugger off so that she can try and make Dylan a brother or sister!


----------



## bethsbooboo

... is impatiently waiting for my AF to start and be over with so we can start TTC!


----------



## wtt :)

wants a clear answer! - either a BFP or AF!!!


----------



## Carreg

is incredibly broody and impatient and wishes AF would hurry up and arrives (expected any day now) so we can get this cycle over with!!


----------



## matchings0cks

is feeling a bit hopefull that she may be pregnant which is bad as will disappointed when i find out i am not...:cry:.. which i secretly know will happen as i am having no sickness or anything!!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

sleepinbeauty said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> ...is wishing she didnt book her bloodly wedding!! 9 months to go so no baby making this month :(
> 
> Ooooo!!!! I'm getting married in April too!! Are you getting nervous yet? I am!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin wants to BF someday. She can't wait!!Click to expand...

Im getting married in April too!!! So exited!! 
xxx


----------



## dizzydoll

Constantly gets the urge to POAS despite being still on the pill.....wishful thinking!:blush:


----------



## matchings0cks

xx Emily xx said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> ...is wishing she didnt book her bloodly wedding!! 9 months to go so no baby making this month :(
> 
> Ooooo!!!! I'm getting married in April too!! Are you getting nervous yet? I am!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin wants to BF someday. She can't wait!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im getting married in April too!!! So exited!!
> xxxClick to expand...



Congrats to you both...... have wonderful days and enjoy every minute!!!:happydance:


----------



## BButterflies

Is wondering why this AF is being so strange, it better turn up properly tomorrow so I don't start thinking that I might be pregnant.


----------



## whisper91

I want a baby so BAD I wish I didnt have this medicine so I can just try and get pregnant but no gotta wait 30 days now.BAHH


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*is feeling depressed because everyone around me has a baby and I can't even TTC for another 5 months!!!! *


----------



## morri

... hopes that she hears soon of the health insurance whether they got the application form.


----------



## mommyof3co

....took her IUD out last night!!!!!!!


----------



## whisper91

I wish he does the dead.


----------



## welshwarriors

is sooooooo broody.....I miss my bump! x


----------



## LittlePeople

wishes her AF's would sort themselves out!


----------



## Dumpling

...is getting a little obsessed with baby related matters & even found herself researching baby led weaning today!!!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Dumpling said:


> ...is getting a little obsessed with baby related matters & even found herself researching *baby led weaning* today!!!

*What's that? lol*


----------



## hopeandpray

. . is more upset at the thought of not finding someone to have children with than her boyfriend breaking up with her :cry:


----------



## Dumpling

Hodge-Podge said:


> Dumpling said:
> 
> 
> ...is getting a little obsessed with baby related matters & even found herself researching *baby led weaning* today!!!
> 
> *What's that? lol*Click to expand...

Ooh go to Baby Club section & there's a massive thread on it. Basically you never feed purees & allow the baby to decide when they are ready for finger foods & then pretty much just give them a little bit of whatever you're having. Its supposed to lead to less fussy, food phobic children & helps improve their hand-eye coordination & stuff. Plus it looks really messy & fun!


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sophie saw a woman cradling a tiny newborn in town today, and it's made her SUPER broody!! I want newborn cuddles!


----------



## Laura2919

Laura is so tired thanks to Jaycee. Lol.. :rofl:


----------



## Beany2

...is keeping fx'd for some good luck with a certain little project and then hopefully can TTC much sooner!


----------



## matchings0cks

Matchings0cks...cant cope with the waiting... Period was due 6 days ago and still no sign yet 3 Neg tests!!!.... what is going on!!! want to either get Pos test or it to start so we can keep trying next month!!!


----------



## andella95

...is relieved and disappointed that the lines were evaps. Happy AF came early so I don't obsess anymore!


----------



## spoona

is cacking it 'cos hubby-to-be goes for his vasectomy reversal op today!


----------



## Essie

Essie has every bloody pregnancy symptom, but definitely isn't. Hating my body right now.


----------



## aubreee

wants the OH to come around to the idea and want a baby NOW as much as i do. I'm not sure i can wait as long as you want me too, it makes me so sad :(


----------



## Hodge-Podge

is 7 days late...took a test, it came back negative and now I have no idea what's going on!!!!


----------



## lu-is

Lu-is is hoping her DH will change his mind and want to TTC early!


----------



## chickenchaser

Chickenchaser loves her chickens but would also like a baby:haha:


----------



## kezhulme

Kez thought seeing her friends newborn today would make her feel even more broody - but it dampened it instead! WTF


----------



## proud_mum

keeps getting distracted by baby and bump, when i've got a big pile of ironing to do, lol!


----------



## bmuir11207

so excited to have an idea of when we will ttc come on September 2011 woo hoo


----------



## proud_mum

doesnt want to go back to work tonight :sad2:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

is excited to start TTC after our friends wedding in Sept 2011


----------



## chickenchaser

:happydance:agrees with bmuir11207 and Mrsbroodypant September 2011 is going to be a great month:happydance:


----------



## hope_fear

dreaming of the day she´ll get to hold a baby in her arms that she can call hers


----------



## proud_mum

is chuffed to know that husband has been daydreaming today about us having another baby :) cant wait :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kristin wishes she had a bump. She'd love to poke and play with the baby while she's stuck at school from 9:45am to 9:00pm.


----------



## proud_mum

Is off to bed, absoloutely shattered. Night ladies :sleep:


----------



## Phantom

Nicole is devastated to have lost the pregnancy. Life is not f*cking fair!!


----------



## hope_fear

Phantom said:


> Nicole is devastated to have lost the pregnancy. Life is not f*cking fair!!

so sorry for you nicole :cry:
------------------------------
doesnt want to get her hopes high....things can be so confusing sometimes


----------



## proud_mum

Phantom said:


> Nicole is devastated to have lost the pregnancy. Life is not f*cking fair!!

Sorry to hear this Nicole :(


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Phantom said:


> Nicole is devastated to have lost the pregnancy. Life is not f*cking fair!!

:hugs: So sorry sweetie.


Kristin had a lovely dream about birth and breastfeeding her baby girl. She wishes she could start try now.:cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kris enjoyed the mini-break she got from her broodiness but it's back now. Worse than ever.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

can't wait until sept 2011...bring it on


----------



## FamilyD

I want a baby...I want a baby...I want a baby :(


----------



## FamilyD

Also
wishes if anymore friends fall pregnant please keep the news to yourself for now, I'm happy for you I really am but for my sanity...


----------



## sleepinbeauty

FamilyD said:


> Also
> wishes if anymore friends fall pregnant please keep the news to yourself for now, I'm happy for you I really am but for my sanity...

I'm glad I'm not the only one. Even people I barely know. I'm just so jealous. I can't take it anymore!


Kris can't wait until she can feel her baby move someday.


----------



## hopeandpray

Saw photos of a newborn on facebook, this girl is the same age as me and in worse circumstances financially. But I'm making myself wait? Why??!!! I know I should wait but now she has this beautiful little girl in her life and I don't :cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*hopeandpray*--:hugs: I hear you. So many people my age are becoming/have become parents and where am I? Waiting. Forever. (It seems that way anyway.)

I'm starting to feel desperate.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kris had such a wonderful pregnancy dream last night that she woke up and was surprised when she didn't have a bump. HAHAHA


----------



## jensonsmummy

why am i obsessed with having another baby when my LO is only 6 months old, and /why am i jealous my friend had twins yesterday


----------



## proud_mum

Life sucks sometimes :cry:


----------



## lu-is

Wishes she could start TTC tomorrow...


----------



## proud_mum

lu-is said:


> Wishes she could start TTC tomorrow...

Me too :(


----------



## MrsGM

Researching pre-natal vitamins...


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Browsing the Mothercare website looking at bibs and breast bumps!


----------



## aubreee

doesnt want to be mad at OH for not wanting to TTC RIGHT NOW, but can't help herself ;( want a LO soo much


----------



## MrsGM

Has started mummy to be vitamins, eeek!


----------



## Little.One

Wants to be out of debt right now so we can ttc our much wanted little one... :(


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Kris is trying not to pick a wedding dress that could be expanded "just in case" but she wouldn't mind something like that!! :wacko:



MrsGM said:


> Researching pre-natal vitamins...

https://www.drugstore.com/qxp86386_333181_sespider/rainbow_light/prenatal_one_multivitamin_tablets.htm

These are fantastic!! Easy on the tummy too.



aubreee said:


> doesnt want to be mad at OH for not wanting to TTC RIGHT NOW, but can't help herself ;( want a LO soo much




Little.One said:


> Wants to be out of debt right now so we can ttc our much wanted little one... :(

I hear you guys loud and clear!!


----------



## lu-is

Saw a super cute baby bump yesterday... I wish it was mine.


----------



## LunaRose

Lisa is wondering when the time will be right to have another bubba :baby:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

LunaRose said:


> Lisa is wondering when the time will be right to have another bubba :baby:

There isn't! There are always goods and bads. Pick a time and hope for the best!:thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Is so cross with DH for totally refusing to discuss me having my implant out.


----------



## odd_socks

*wishes i wasnt so broody  jealous all her friends are having babies and she isnt *


----------



## sleepinbeauty

can't take it anymore. I want my wedding to be here and I want to get pregnant. I want to be a SAHM *NOW*. <temper tantrum>


----------



## babydustcass

next week im having my coil out and then we are going to TTC!!!


----------



## MoonLove

is excited and very smiley!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

had a dream last night that i was pregnant...it felt amazing


----------



## sleepinbeauty

was carrying her pumpkin into the house and couldn't' help but wonder if her tummy will be that big someday. lol


----------



## toffee87

Keeps picturing our future babies :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Writing potential baby names down on my post it notes on my desk.... :blush:


----------



## Tantan

Wants to TTC again in 2 years (feels like a lifetime away) but OH is saying no :cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Tantan said:


> Wants to TTC again in 2 years (feels like a lifetime away) but OH is saying no :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Lara wishes you could pre-order a pregnancy and not have to go through the ups and downs of wtt and ttc!


----------



## bmuir11207

LaraJJ said:


> Lara wishes you could pre-order a pregnancy and not have to go through the ups and downs of wtt and ttc!

i like that :)


----------



## bmuir11207

can't wait to be pregnant again


----------



## hope_fear

broody as hell and extremely frustrated the she wont be having a baby for a loonnngggg time :(


----------



## scaredmum2be

I miss my baby bump :( 
My LO is 4 months old an hubby had vesectomy not long after the birth. I loved being pregnant an i loved the labour if i could do it again with hubby that would be great. No luck in getting it reveresed though :(.

Hopes lil man sleeps through the WHOLE night tonight lol x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

is sad. :cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

Doesn't know how long she can continue to feel like this :cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

is single and feels like she's dying because of it. Goodbye wedding. :cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

sleepinbeauty said:


> is single and feels like she's dying because of it. Goodbye wedding. :cry:

:hug:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

chickenchaser said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> is single and feels like she's dying because of it. Goodbye wedding. :cry:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## lu-is

Wants her period to stop being stupid and just start already. grumble grumble.


----------



## Georgie90

feels like shes wishing her life today...and is also, is ok at the moment because 2011 is an exciting year for her, after that I still have 2 years of WTT with nothing happening...thats when Im going to struggle!!


----------



## babydustcass

wishes that her dam coil would come out so I can TTC now, booohoooo


----------



## LunaRose

wishes she could magic a bigger house so we'd have room for a new babba :baby:


----------



## Miss Broody

is wising she could be honest with everyone and not pretend to be too career focussed to have kids for a couple of yrs!! Rather than just wishing her life away and looking at cots etc while she counts down to ttc!!!


----------



## Princess_LV

is gutted that she is still here when she should have been trying last month - stupid men and their cold feet!


----------



## LunaRose

Is surprised to find out that OH is more broody than I am :happydance:


----------



## kezhulme

is frustrated that its so long to go!


----------



## Georgie90

kezhulme said:


> is frustrated that its so long to go!

mines longer babe! x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Princess_LV said:


> is gutted that she is still here when she should have been trying last month - stupid men and their cold feet!

Story of my life right now. A week ago I was engaged and WTT. I'm now single and still living with my now-best-friend/then-fiancé.
:hugs:


----------



## bmuir11207

Hope things work out and our date dose not get pushed back


----------



## Princess_LV

Aaw I'm sorry Kris... have a big cuddle on me :hugs: x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

would give anything to go back to how things were.


----------



## LaraJJ

sleepinbeauty - are you ok? Your posts seem so sad :-( I'm really sorry to hear that things aren't working out for you xxx


----------



## LaraJJ

Lara cannot wait until Christmas, not only for the festivities but because she gets to ttc again in January - and please let it happen quickly this time!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

LaraJJ said:


> sleepinbeauty - are you ok? Your posts seem so sad :-( I'm really sorry to hear that things aren't working out for you xxx

I'll be ok. The whole thing kinda came out of the blue so I was very shocked by it. I don't cry as much, it seems. That must mean progress. Right?:thumbup:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

LunaRose said:


> Is surprised to find out that OH is more broody than I am :happydance:

How did I miss such an awesome post? That's GREAT!:happydance:


----------



## shelleney

wishes it was December already so she could TTC!


----------



## bmuir11207

It's not helping me any to see everyone pregnant or with newborns...and also
I miss being pregnant can't wait till I can be again


----------



## LaraJJ

can't believe anothe rfriend is pregnant - that is 8 now! When will it be me?!!


----------



## glo612

Oh this is a great thread!! Here is mine: Please don't look at me like I have 4 heads when you hear I have no children at the age of 33! Then ask me WHY!!


----------



## bmuir11207

glo612 said:


> Oh this is a great thread!! Here is mine: Please don't look at me like I have 4 heads when you hear I have no children at the age of 33! Then ask me WHY!!

lol my sister in law has this problem but she is only 24 but she has been married 5 years and everyone thinks she SHOULD have them...she hates it


----------



## lu-is

Wishes she had some sort of happy news to cheer her up. A BFP would do. :)


----------



## lupinerainbow

I have a real bad pain in my heart which a bfp could cure! Pretty Please!


xxxx


----------



## shelleney

LaraJJ said:


> can't believe another friend is pregnant - that is 8 now! When will it be me?!!

story of my life, Hun :growlmad:
xx


----------



## Georgie90

went to a bnb meet today - everyone was lovely....but, just anotehr place I can feel left out...:cry:


----------



## Lubbird

Mine:
Seems people around me are all having beautiful babies. So jealous :( WTT February but have a serious urge to start now!


----------



## bmuir11207

yay got husband to agree to let me come off birth control and just use condoms


----------



## sleepinbeauty

bmuir11207 said:


> yay got husband to agree to let me come off birth control and just use condoms

That's AWESOME!!


Kris is so excited about the new guy in her life. Not sure if we are boyfriend/girlfriend yet because I wanted to sort herself out first but there seems to be now stopping us!


----------



## bmuir11207

sleepinbeauty said:


> bmuir11207 said:
> 
> 
> yay got husband to agree to let me come off birth control and just use condoms
> 
> That's AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> Kris is so excited about the new guy in her life. Not sure if we are boyfriend/girlfriend yet because I wanted to sort herself out first but there seems to be now stopping us!Click to expand...

thats wonderful:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

bmuir11207 said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmuir11207 said:
> 
> 
> yay got husband to agree to let me come off birth control and just use condoms
> 
> That's AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> Kris is so excited about the new guy in her life. Not sure if we are boyfriend/girlfriend yet because I wanted to sort herself out first but there seems to be now stopping us!Click to expand...
> 
> thats wonderful:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I know!! :happydance:

We're not "dating" yet because I want to move out, not be sleeping in the same bed as my best friend (he IS my ex, after all!) and stuff like that. Other than that? BRING IT ON!! :wohoo:


----------



## bmuir11207

sleepinbeauty said:


> bmuir11207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmuir11207 said:
> 
> 
> yay got husband to agree to let me come off birth control and just use condoms
> 
> That's AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> Kris is so excited about the new guy in her life. Not sure if we are boyfriend/girlfriend yet because I wanted to sort herself out first but there seems to be now stopping us!Click to expand...
> 
> thats wonderful:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! :happydance:
> 
> We're not "dating" yet because I want to move out, not be sleeping in the same bed as my best friend (he IS my ex, after all!) and stuff like that. Other than that? BRING IT ON!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

well congrats i am so happy for you


----------



## sleepinbeauty

bmuir11207 said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmuir11207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmuir11207 said:
> 
> 
> yay got husband to agree to let me come off birth control and just use condoms
> 
> That's AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> Kris is so excited about the new guy in her life. Not sure if we are boyfriend/girlfriend yet because I wanted to sort herself out first but there seems to be now stopping us!Click to expand...
> 
> thats wonderful:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! :happydance:
> 
> We're not "dating" yet because I want to move out, not be sleeping in the same bed as my best friend (he IS my ex, after all!) and stuff like that. Other than that? BRING IT ON!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> well congrats i am so happy for youClick to expand...

Thanks! I can't wait! Only 27 more hours...not that either one of us are counting or anything! :lol:


----------



## winter

Sorry for barging in... (and congrats)

Winter cannot promise not to punch the next one of you that announces your pregnancy. Particularly if you spend an entire evening telling her you've changed your mind and don't want it anymore three months later.


----------



## shelleney

winter said:


> Winter cannot promise not to punch the next one of you that announces your pregnancy.

Haha. That made me laugh, Winter! And i agree - would love to post that as my facebook status today! :growlmad:


----------



## mas

Mine is! "Why did It have to happen to me?!? and put DH off from TTC any time soon, wasn't seven years enough of a long wait?!!! What have I done wrong in life?!!" Ok thats quite negative! a positive one would be, "Cannot wait for my lovely DH to get broody, baby making on my mind!!" LOL!


----------



## winter

mas said:


> Mine is! "Why did It have to happen to me?!? and put DH off from TTC any time soon, wasn't seven years enough of a long wait?!!! What have I done wrong in life?!!" Ok thats quite negative! a positive one would be, "Cannot wait for my lovely DH to get broody, baby making on my mind!!" LOL!

life just isn't fair :hugs: hope you're ok


----------



## Star7890

Mine would say
'is not looking forward to seeing my best friends newborn baby boy tomorrow as the thought of it is making me cry! :('

Its bad, I know...


----------



## bmuir11207

i just want to hold a baby so so bad :cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

is totally in love. Still. I guess we never stopped 3 years ago. :cloud9:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

bmuir11207 said:


> i just want to hold a baby so so bad :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Georgie90

is so scared....


----------



## proud_mum

Georgie90 said:


> is so scared....

Why are you scared?? x x


----------



## proud_mum

Shouldnt be on here when I have NVQ work to do :wacko: lol


----------



## sleepinbeauty

is counting down the days until she and her bf are together again...


----------



## lupinerainbow

proud_mum said:


> Shouldnt be on here when I have NVQ work to do :wacko: lol

Mine would be roughly the same! :haha: :blush: this site is so addictive!

xxxx


----------



## bmuir11207

wondering why i have been having so much problems with heartburn


----------



## shelleney

is soooo excited that its finally December....so that we can TTC!


----------



## bmuir11207

Is struggling a lot right now....sick and tired of being in my in laws house


----------



## sleepinbeauty

bmuir11207 said:


> Is struggling a lot right now....sick and tired of being in my in laws house

:hugs:


----------



## bmuir11207

I got to sleep till about 8am today and yesterday I got to sleep till 9am so why am i so tired at only 8:40pm


----------



## bmuir11207

hubby and i got :sex: and he didn't put on a condom he didn't:spermy: in me...but went back in after he did :spermy:....sorry if its tmi but I'm happy :happydance: he knows that it hires our changes a little so maybe we will have a little surprise soon


----------



## Sun_Flower

has had enough of overbearing mother in law making snide comments about how wonderful SIL's baby is and how doesn't my mum wish she was a grandma. I'M TRYING DAMMIT!


----------



## flutter_by

is excited about shortly starting to ttc and has bought herself a thermometer!


----------

